# My First Diamond Willow



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

I met a man, named Chuck, in an RV Park in Homossassa, FL in 1998. He was sitting outside of his motor home working on a stick. I walked over out of curiosity and we began chatting about sticks. I had picked up a number of them but didn't really know what to do with them. He showed me some of his walking sticks and got me excited about finishing some. He surprised me by giving me a diamond willow stick. I worked on it for a long while, not really knowing what I was doing. Anyway, this is the finished product which I gifted to a friend. Chuck is now a very good friend of mine.

The second picture shows a crane that I carved on the top of the stick. Sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

They are some very beautiful sticks with excellent carving! Thanks for sharing Ron T. N.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

You are very creative in your designs. That ability is a gift not everyone has.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are great Ron Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great looking sticks thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you all for viewing and taking the time to post a comment. It means a lot when fellow enthusiasts are supportive.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking pieces, very well done. :thumbsu:


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice assortment and I like the way that diamond willow has been carved like that.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I like all three sticks. I'm always impressed by skilled carvers and you show your talent on the diamond willow with the way you cut away the sapwood to expose the darker heartwood and highlight your designs. Kind of like the way cameo carvers do with shell.

I really like the stick with the handle being supported by both branches too. Very creative idea.

Rodney


----------

